# Finger Mullet Rigs



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

With the cost of everything going up, I am starting to work on maybe making all of my own rigs. I used a finger mullet rig today, and it helped catch some blues, but at $3 a piece, I rather make my own! Everything looks pretty simple except for the piece that actually goes through the fish, is there any where to buy just that part or what kind of way should I go about making it? What type of wire and what not? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I was using some whole mullet a while back. I bought a pack of nylawire leaders with the loop on both ends and a pack of trebles and some swivels. I made my own device out of a piece of clothes hanger wire with a grove cut in the tip for the loop of the wire to sit in while i shove it through the fish. Then attached the treble and pull it all tight...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a picture? Never heard of what you're describing. There's always a way to make your own rigs though.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Got a picture? Never heard of what you're describing. There's always a way to make your own rigs though.


Smooth, I've used these: http://www.buytackle.com/product_view.cfm?id=27972

There are several variations of it. Eagle Claw has one without the bobber on it, and the EC one comes with a rigging needle. Next time you're at Perry's B&T in Murrell's Inlet, look there on the left wall before you get up to the counter. They usually have them there beside the King rigs.

I'd be interested to know the wire used to make them, also, and would like to give it a try.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> I was using some whole mullet a while back. I bought a pack of nylawire leaders with the loop on both ends and a pack of trebles and some swivels. I made my own device out of a piece of clothes hanger wire with a grove cut in the tip for the loop of the wire to sit in while i shove it through the fish. Then attached the treble and pull it all tight...


Good Idea, SGT. I've heard of people flattening out one end of a small knitting needle as well.


----------

